# where does genkernel stores the initramfs ?

## toralf

I'd like to run genkernel as non-root user with " --no-install" in my cloned git repo os Linus' tree and will do the install step later manually as root

----------

## eccerr0r

I think the problem is that genkernel or mkinitramfs needs root to make a loopfs to build the initramfs in... so I suppose the best you could get is a directory tree populated but you still need to make the file with it.

[EDIT] 

This is wrong information.  Initramfs does not need loopfs to create but it does need to mknod /dev/zero, /dev/console, and /dev/null, and these need root to create.

----------

## toralf

Ah - ok.

Then it would at least help me to solve bug #480914 - so that both /boot and /lib/modules are not polluted.

----------

## peterpp

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Ah - ok.
> 
> Then it would at least help me to solve bug #480914 - so that both /boot and /lib/modules are not polluted.

 

Yeah. This is what you should do.

----------

